# Cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh âm trần công suất 5.0hp hội nghị tiệc cưới, văn phòng công ty



## adkytl (11 Tháng một 2020)

*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH ÁNH SAO* - Chuyên lắp đặt _*máy lạnh âm trần công suất 5.0HP – 5.5HP*_ cho văn phòng công ty, hội trường, trung tâm tiệc cưới, khách sạn, tòa nhà,…

*Điều hòa Âm trần* hiện nay đang là một trong những dòng điều hòa được sử dụng nhiều trong các phòng diện tích rộng, phòng sinh hoạt chung, điều hòa âm trần mang lại sự tiện lợi khi gần như không chiếm không gian trong phòng.







Máy có thiết kế kiểu vuông, với phần máy làm mát được âm vào tường, đảm bảo thẩm mỹ về mặt không gian, đồng thời không làm ảnh hưởng đến việc sắp xếp các đồ nội thất khác cũng như đèn trong nhà. Thiết kế phòng được giữ nguyên mà vẫn làm mát như thường.

Để đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ cao, thông thường hạng mục *lắp máy lạnh* âm trần đã được bố trí trong danh mục thiết kế hoặc trước khi thi công hệ thống trần nhà. Khi lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần, ta tính toán để chừa lỗ hoặc khoét trần và lắp máy sao cho bề mặt vừa áp lên bề mặt trặt trần nhà. Toàn bộ dàn lạnh nằm khuất phía trên trần, được cố định bằng các dây ty treo gắn lên sàn bê tông. Trên dàn lạnh có gắn bơm thoát nước ngưng tự động nên chỉ cần lắp ống thoát nước có độ dốc chứ dàn lạnh không cần xử lý độ dốc cho máy.

_*Cơ điện lạnh Ánh Sao - Maylanhanhsao.com*_ giới thiệu top 4 máy lạnh âm trần Inverter công suất 5 ngựa (48.000btu) bán tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay

*1. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN FCF125CVM/RZF125CYM*

_*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin *_luôn được nhiều nhà thầu, chủ đầu tư ưa chuộng . Bởi chất lượng máy tốt, ít hỏng hóc, ít phải bảo hành và thiết kế dễ thi công , lắp đặt. Ứng dụng công nghệ tiết kiệm điện inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện nang và giảm chi phí cho người dùng. Daikin còn được biết đến với dịch vụ bảo hành nhanh chóng , uy tín trên thị trường .






Giá bán: *47.000.000VNĐ*
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Loại Gas  lạnh: R32
Loại máy: 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Bảo hành: 1 năm thân máy, 5 năm máy nén


*2. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN MITSUBISHI HEAVY FDT125VG/FDC125VSA*

_*Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy FDT125VG *_công suất 42.700BTU - remote không dây. Là loại máy điều hòa không khí âm trần sử dụng hệ thống biến tần tiết kiệm điện Inverter và dòng Gas lạnh R410A an toàn với môi trường. Hơn nữa dòng sản phẩm này có nhiều thiết kế tân tiến đem lại sự thoải mái và tiện lợi nhất cho người dùng.






Giá bán: *54.500.000VNĐ*
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Loại Gas  lạnh: R410a
Loại máy: 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Bảo hành: 2 năm

*3. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN TOSHIBA RAV-SE1251UP*

Công nghệ biến tần Inverter giúp máy hoạt động tối đa mà còn tiết kiệm đến 70% công suất hao phí khi hoạt động. Sử dung công nghệ kháng khuẩn tiên tiến IAQ được tích hợp, giúp bạn loại bỏ các mùi hôi khó chịu, nấm mốc, các kí sinh trùng trong không khí,bảo vệ sức khỏe cho gia đình bạn một cách hiệu quả nhất.






Giá bán: _*40.700.000VNĐ*_
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Loại Gas  lạnh: R410a
Loại máy: 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Bảo hành: 2 năm

*4. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG ATNQ48GMLE6*

_*Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ48GMLE6*_ công suất 5 ngựa – 46000BTU Tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả lên tới 30% so với máy điều hòa thông thường, hiệu suất làm lạnh nhanh hơn, hoạt động êm ái hơn, và giúp tăng tuổi thọ của sản phẩm.






Giá bán: _*35.600.000VNĐ*_
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Loại Gas  lạnh: R410a
Loại máy: 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Bảo hành: 1 năm 


*QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG THAM KHẢO BẢNG GIÁ LẮP ĐẶT & VẬT TƯ LẮP ĐẶT*






*Ánh Sao* cam kết bảo hành đường ống trong 6 tháng sau khi hoàn tất nghiệm thu. Ống đồng chúng tôi sử dụng trong thi công là ống hiệu Luvata Thái Lan nhập khẩu chính hãng với nhiều độ dày dem khác nhau, đảm bảo độ lạnh đạt sâu nhất. Nếu quý khách không tin chắc ống chúng tôi sử dụng có đúng chủng loại hay không, có thể yêu cầu chứng nhận xuất xứ, chất lượng (CO-CQ).

*► Lưu ý:*

Chi phí chưa bao gồm VAT 10%
Giá áp dụng cho những vị trí lắp đặt dễ dàng, an toàn
Để được tư vấn & báo giá chính xác nhất quý khách vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp qua *Hotline 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền – PKD: 028 22 155 026*
Gửi yêu cầu báo giá cụ thể qua mail:* maylanhanhsao@gmail.com*
_Giá vật tư có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm thi công lắp đặt._
*QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ NHU CẦU KHẢO SÁT & THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CẦN BÁO GIÁ TỐT NHẤT XIN LIÊN HỆ*
*0909 400 608 MR VIỆT (TƯ VẤN TẬN TÌNH)*​
*Công ty TNHH Thương Mai & Dịch Vụ Ánh Sao*

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
·_Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH3 5, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM_
·_VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
·_HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt_
·_Email báo giá chi tiết:_ _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
·_WEBSITE:_ _*maylanhanhsao.com*_


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

xin giá tốt


----------

